# Spare a Vote?



## Instinct (Jul 18, 2013)

Mods, if this is in the wrong spot feel free to move it! 

I entered my dog in a photo contest through Facebook. I was in second place for a long time but managed to sneak up to first by one vote.

I would really appreciate it if any of you can spare a vote. It doesn't take long at all if you have a FB account.

*The link is here*. You will have to "Like" the page first, but you can always unlike it afterwards.

Thanks a bunch!


----------

